# Game Thread: Wednesday March 23rd, Phoenix @ Charlotte



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Game Thread: Saturday March 26th, Phoenix @ Orlando*

<CENTER>* @







*


*Phoenix Suns (51-17) @ Charlotte Bobcats(32-36)* 
*Saturday, March 26th, 4:00pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Orlando Magic

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Jameer Nelson 
SG: Steve Francis
SF: Grant Hill
PF: Dwight Howard
C: Kelvin Cato  




*Key Reserves:*





























Tony Battie 
DeshawnStevenson 
Stacey Augmon
Mario Kasun


*Previous Meetings*:
Monday 13th vs. Orlando W 121-100  



</CENTER>


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns may be a little fatigued with this being their second game in two nights but I think they can take this one. Charlotte isn't quite as bad as their record may appear but Phoenix is just to good for Charlotte to compete. We let Atlanta back into it, so hopefully the guys have learned and will bury Charlotte quick. JJ and Q-Rich should rebound after their abysmal shooting performances against Atlanta. Also much like the Atlanta game, this has the possibilty of turning into a blowout.

*Prediction*

Suns 112
Bobcats 91


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Bobcats game thread :wave:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

OK Suns fall in!!!! Play with a passion!!! Absolutely no slacking at all during this game so play good D every possesion, and dont give up.

Little prep talk for the boyz. Haha. I expect Nash to have a big game.

Suns 120
Bobcats 100

Nash 30 and 15


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Phoenix 120
-
Bobcats 109


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Game Preview 

Sounds like Brevin Knight, Keith Bogans, and Theron Smith are all questionable for todays game. Thats with Gerland Wallace and Kareen Rush being on the IL. With Charlotte's lineup being so depleted hopefully Nash doesn't get anymore then 20-25 minutes.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Amare is coming off of a huge game versus the Hawks....look for him to dominate Okafor....

Suns-106
Bobcats-92
*


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Amare is coming off of a huge game versus the Hawks....look for him to dominate Okafor....
> 
> 
> *


Yeah it's an interesting matchup. Last time Amare lit up Okafor for 36 points, so it wouldn't be a surprise to see him do it again.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Phoenix wins 120-105. Good to see limited minutes from are starting 5. Especially Nash. They'll need the rest for the game against Miami.

Box Score 
Recap


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Okafor seems to have trouble _finishing _ around the basket. He has alot of upper body strength but doesn't seem to be THAT athletic.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Main Man said:


> Okafor seems to have trouble _finishing _ around the basket. He has alot of upper body strength but doesn't seem to be THAT athletic.


He's pretty athletic compared to most guys he plays. However, tonight he had to deal with some REALLY athletic guys.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Suns defeat Bobcats, 120-105 *



> Associated Press
> 
> CHARLOTTE, N.C. - Shawn Marion had 26 points and 10 rebounds to help Phoenix win a franchise record 28th road victory by beating the Charlotte Bobcats, 120-105 on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, what a night by Marion! This guy is just impressing thte heck out of me lately. Nash got his ten assists and did not have a turnover - and knight had 15 assists and only one turnover for Charlotte tonight. Sounds like it was a good duel between the PG's.

The Spurs lost, so we picked up another game on them. Let's keep winning and hold onto that #1 seed. Nice first half and a nice win, even if it was over Charlotte.

G-Force


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BO OUTLAW!!!!!!!!!!! Nice job getting Bo in.. .haha. well besides that I was really happy to see the starters not play a lot. Every bit of rest is going to benefit us come playoff time. Marion is really really consistent and I am loving it. I think he is our seasons MVP, yes over Nash, because Marion has been through there through all the ups and downs of the season. Victory!!!!!!! TOOOTTT :banana:


----------

